# LLC Owned Car making it difficult to insure for ridesharing in PA



## l0ve2drive (Dec 28, 2017)

I am trying to use my company's car for Uber and Lyft but it is very difficult to find a company that will own it. Having an LLC is awesome in almost all cases but insurance companies are very apprehensive to insure a true commercial car to drive for Uber/Lyft. . If the car were to be in my personal name then it would be easy. The car is through Penn National but in order to do ride sharing I need a policy that will specifically endorse that. Anyone out here have any useful information?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Youre an insurance broker and dont know what youre doing?

If its a commercial vehicle it would need commercial insurance right?

Ride share insurance is usually a hybrid insurance in between personal and commercial for a fraction of the cost. If the vehicle is commercial, then Wouldn't that explain why a personal policy woulsnt be sufficient? Thered be no denying that the vehicle is commercial vehicle, so why would a personal policy apply to it?


----------



## l0ve2drive (Dec 28, 2017)

Im a health insurance broker not property and casualty.



steveK2016 said:


> Youre an insurance broker and dont know what youre doing?
> 
> If its a commercial vehicle it would need commercial insurance right?
> 
> Ride share insurance is usually a hybrid insurance in between personal and commercial for a fraction of the cost. If the vehicle is commercial, then Wouldn't that explain why a personal policy woulsnt be sufficient? Thered be no denying that the vehicle is commercial vehicle, so why would a personal policy apply to it?


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

A commercial insurance policy does not exclude business use so it is not excluded like a personal auto policy.

Technically, you can driver TNC with no issues and file a claim against Uber and Lyft for any Phase II or III. 

The only problem you have would be if they tried to share in the loss (Uber insurance and your commercial policy). On the bright side, you would have higher limits.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Why don't you pay for a commercial policy the same way trasportation companies have been for the last 90 decades?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Why don't you pay for a commercial policy the same way trasportation companies have been for the last 90 decades?


Because it costs three to four times as much. One reason to drive Lyft or Uber is they carry the commercial policy, which becomes active when online with them.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So you're not a transportation company..
You're a glorified gypsy...
Now you know how Transportation companies feel when they're paying for commercial insurance and licensing when you Mr Luv 2 drive shows up and pick up a customer at a loss to you (yes you) and swirling down the entire transportation industry.

#fübrn


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Check out Geico Commercial


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

2Cents said:


> Why don't you pay for a commercial policy the same way trasportation companies have been for the last 90 decades?


I didn't know that there have been transportation companies and commercial insurance policies for 90 decades.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

At least


----------

